# Cortina d Ampesso - 3amp electric



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Stayed at Camping Rocchetta and was shocked that the site only has 3amps available for motohomes. Static caravan have muliple feeds to run airconditioning, we couldn't even boil the kettle without tripping the switch and finally resorting to gas. Clearly the 3amps is only designed to recharge the batteries in your camera.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*3 amps*

Hi

As far as I know, Italian campsites are required to provide a minimum of 3 amps where hook up is offered. When I have stayed on low amp sites, it has usually been possibly to "upgrade".

The site I stay on at Garda is 10 amps on the new pitches and 16 amps on the older ones.

Camping Butterfly at Peschiera is 6 amps and that is just about manageable.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*3 amps EHU*

 Ciao Zozzer,
Russell is right. The majority of Italian campsites offer 3 amps, but then some have a few 5 or 10 amps. bournes as well. You need to ask when checking in. With 3 amps. you can just tick over your fridge and batteries, and little else.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zozzer,

For many years the municipal sites in France only had 2 (two) amps. In those days we all managed OK.  

I have a friend who plans his trips around the sites that have 10 amps as he has a bread making machine. Can you imagine taking a bread making machine to France. 8O 

Does anybody else carry anything unusual like that :?: 

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bread maker*

Don...maybe that's an idea for a new thread - unusual stuff etc!

As for the bread maker........

R


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,

I should not have high jacked the thread.  

You could start your own branch of "Warburtons" at Lake Garda, you would make a fortune selling the "Toaster loaf"

Don


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

It was our first overnight stay on Italian soil having been in Slovenia and someone had suggested we travel back via the beautifull Dolomites. We didn't know about the minimum amps standard.


I've no problem, with anyone Hijacking my threads, but Warbies bread,
jeeezz, give me strength. Just when I'd got used to making chip butties with continental rolls.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bread*

Hi Zozzer

I stayed at Lake Garda for about 4 months and realy missed things like Warburton's bread, mint jelly and Heinz beans. There was a motorhome rally in France and I travelled to it. A lot of the attendees brought groceries - bread, beans, sausages and so on.

One of the tins of beans is unopened. It has travelled from France to Garda, back to the Uk, moved into a different motorhome, returned to Garda twice.....

R


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> It was our first overnight stay on Italian soil having been in Slovenia and someone had suggested we travel back via the beautifull Dolomites. We didn't know about the minimum amps standard.
> 
> I've no problem, with anyone Hijacking my threads, but Warbies bread,
> jeeezz, give me strength. Just when I'd got used to making chip butties with continental rolls.


Hi Zozzer,

If your still away have a chip buttie on me. 8O










Don


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Sadly Don, we came home last friday evening. 

Had to laugh when we got in the van ready to get off the ferry in Dover.

Our Tom Tom wrongly detected we were on the Dover - Dunkerque route
and broke out with immortal words. "Turn Around When Possible"

Sadistic sod.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at a French campsite a few years ago (the name escapes me) and enquired about electric hook up. The owner opened his desk drawer and pulled out a scabby selection of fuses starting at 2 amps going up to about 10 amps, each fuse going up in price the more amps it was. After buying the fuse he put it into your (locked) hook up point. I never asked what would happen if you popped the fuse.

 

pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Lake Garda; 3 Amps; tripped it once so far  

It seems to have got used to us now - we tripped it half an hour after arriving :roll: We've got the fridge/freezer off it, charging laptop, and a small electric kettle (750W).

Our friends here have just shown me a kettle they were bought, and asked if it would be OK. Power - 2200W = 9Amps 8O 

Gerald


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

What's wrong with carrying a breadmaker? You mean you don't?

We like to make our bread to our own specification!!


----------

